# Shout out from Minnesota!



## NorthernBreeze (Sep 16, 2014)

New member saying hi to everyone! I don't see an "introductions" section so I'll just put it here since I love the outdoors. I love fishing, open water or ice, walleyes mostly, cold windy and rainy weather put a smile on my face when chasing eyes. I hate heat  2A supporter and hunter. Love sitting in the northern Minnesota woods away from all city noise and listening to the breeze in the trees. 

I joined this site to gain knowledge with chainsaws and cutting so I can perform my general homeowner's tasks safely. I bought my first real saw last week, a stihl ms291 with an 18" bar which may not be much to you pros but for me it's a serious saw and I love it! So hello everyone!


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome. here is a thread you may want to follow:
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...burnett-county-wi.210227/page-45#post-4954589
Lots of good people on this site.


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2014)

NorthernBreeze said:


> New member saying hi to everyone! I don't see an "introductions" section so I'll just put it here since I love the outdoors. I love fishing, open water or ice, walleyes mostly, cold windy and rainy weather put a smile on my face when chasing eyes. I hate heat  2A supporter and hunter. Love sitting in the northern Minnesota woods away from all city noise and listening to the breeze in the trees.
> 
> I joined this site to gain knowledge with chainsaws and cutting so I can perform my general homeowner's tasks safely. I bought my first real saw last week, a stihl ms291 with an 18" bar which may not be much to you pros but for me it's a serious saw and I love it! So hello everyone!


Where abouts are you in Northern MN? I'm near Lake Vermilion.


----------



## NorthernBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

svk said:


> Where abouts are you in Northern MN? I'm near Lake Vermilion.



Big lake, spend some time around leech lake fishing and hunting


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome. There's a small core of folks around the site, especially in the firewood forum. A small nucleus of guys in north metro and a few others up bemidji way.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to A.S!

here are a few other Minnesota oriented threads you might be interested in.

Philbert

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...so-looking-for-a-few-guys-on-nov-29th.266335/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/minnesota-wisconsin-iowa-dakotas-gtgs-thread.231778/


----------



## yamahammer (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't live in Minnesota but I do have a place in Grand Marais, I usually spend most of August there and do a little fishing.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

